# November "Cutest Dawg Booty" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*AndyFarmer - Beamer & Libby*








*Angel Kody - Jester*








*AquaClaraCanines - Sabrina & Zan*








*Bailey & Bentley - Bentley*








*BeauShel - Bamabear*








*Capehank - Ted & Isabella*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*court0883 - Scotch*








*davebeech - Tom*








*desilu - Lucy*








*DSlats - Mason*








*Faiths mommy - Faith*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*goldenluver - Shianna*








*Goldilocks*








*Heidi36oh*








*hgatesy - Camden*








*Hudson - Hudson & Susie*








*Kzwicker - Murphy*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Maggies mom - The Whole Gang*








*MisterBailey - Bailey*








*mylissyk - Robbie*








*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*Old Gold Mum2001 - MaeMae*








*potatolover*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Lucy*








*timm - Katie*








*tintallie - Wiggles*








*xtine77 - Saskja*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There are some really cute Booty's.........


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

come on! we need more votes!

these are some great photos!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Katie is so cute. Reminds me of a 1940s era pinup poster. But not saying who I voted for.:wavey:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Only a couple more days to vote.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had a pupper to vote on in this one too unfortunately he is showing his kinship to his breeder. ROFL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bmping........


----------

